
Rat Brains Can Be Linked - donohoe
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/03/01/science/new-research-suggests-two-rat-brains-can-be-linked.html?hp
======
joseflavio
It gives hope we are getting closer to the brain "protocol" so we can have a
reliable neuro interface.

